
Samsung's Galaxy S8 can turn into a PC with its DeX dock - wnm
http://www.theverge.com/2017/3/29/15104600/samsung-dex-galaxy-s8-dock-announced-price-release-date
======
wnm
Not the same, but similar: I wish Apple would release a wireless docking
station for Macbooks, similar to what HP[0], Dell[1], and Lenovo[2] are doing
for Windows laptops.

I'm dreaming about the day where I can sit on my couch with just my Macbook,
then return to my work station and it wirelessly connects to my monitor,
keyboard, mouse, sound system, etc...

[0] [http://store.hp.com/us/en/pdp/hp-advanced-wireless-
docking-s...](http://store.hp.com/us/en/pdp/hp-advanced-wireless-docking-
station) [1]
[https://accessories.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=e...](https://accessories.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=gen&sku=452-bbux)
[2]
[https://support.lenovo.com/ch/en/accessories/acc100265?LinkT...](https://support.lenovo.com/ch/en/accessories/acc100265?LinkTrack=Solr)

